# Fügen (Tirol) fischen



## Jonas14 (13. Juli 2015)

Servus 

Ich fahre in 3 Wochen im Urlaub und wollte mal fragen wo man in Fügen fischen kann? Kennt da jemand einen Weiher oder sogar einen See?


----------

